# How long after cyclogest pessary do you have a bleed on average?



## hellsbells01 (May 9, 2010)

Hello
Just wondered if anyone has taken cyclogest pessaries to induce a bleed before treatment and on on average how long after stopping did you have the withdrawal bleed?
Thank you x


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello.

It's been a long time since I took them, but I think maybe 4,5 days?

Xxx


----------



## SoldiersWife (Sep 14, 2011)

After IVF it was 3 days for me.


----------

